
OK Google: Bypass the Authentication - wyldfire
https://techblog.mediaservice.net/2020/01/ok-google-bypass-the-authentication/
======
wyldfire
> I reached out to them in order to better understand these updates, but they
> said that “those changes are not made as a result of [my] report”.

It seems unlike Google to renege on the terms of their vulnerability reward
program. But it looks really, really, conspicuous to NOFIX and then go ahead
and make multiple changes to mitigate the problem.

